# Sigma, a good starting pistol??



## cdsguy (Jun 4, 2007)

im looking for my first duty gun and was wondering if a sigma would be a good choice im looking for something in the 3-4 hundred dollar range, any other suggestions?? i need some help on this one as there is now where in my area to test shoot guns so i cannot find what i want and like the best first


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, no, no, no no, no, no......

There are happy Sigma owners - don't get me wrong (although, I don't know why :smt082 ) - But, there are just as many unhappy ones. During all the years I have been online, I have seen MANY newbies buy a Sigma - they get sucked in by the price. Then, their next question online is "how do I lighten the trigger."

The trigger smoothes out a bit with use, but it will still be heavy. I suppose it is an okay gun if you don't use it much and just store it in your truck or something.

But for a gun that U want to take to the range, have fun with, and see how close to the center of the target you can plug away with - U don't want this. The trigger will take U a long time to get over the heaviness of it in order to shoot super well.

Go buy a Stoeger Cougar for the same cash, if that is all U can afford. Stoeger is a subsidiary of Beretta, and Beretta transfered the equipment to them. So, it really is the same gun, and is in the $300 range now, depending on how bad your local shop gouges you.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

The price is what got me too SHIP. The Sigma is a nice gun for the price however you will end up wanting something else TRUST ME. The trigger is really stiff and accesories are slim to none for the Sigma. I think the simga is a great personal home protection gun but You should go with something else. Take SHIPWRECK advice.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a Sigma 40ve and it's a good range/truck gun but I would spend a few bucks more and get the S&W MP if I was going into LEO line of work. Good luck.


----------



## cdsguy (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks for the help i think that i am going to pinch some extra pennies, ok dollars and go for the springfield xd thanks for your help guys


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*xd*

you will like the xd it is very reliable and springfield arms has great customer servicehttp://springfield-armory.primediaoutdoors.com/SPstory11.php


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have shot the XD 45 and liked it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Are you in security or armor car work? They usually require you to purchase your own gun which is nice because you can use the gun your best with or like the most. Most PD’s issues guns and require all to use the same for training and other reasons.
You’re getting some good advice and I would suggest you not budget so low and you can’t go wrong with the XD line. Remember your life might depend on what you buy so don’t be cheap because we won’t be able to tell you “we told you so”


----------



## cdsguy (Jun 4, 2007)

i do security and we do some armored car work but very little, i am budgeting a little more and will be buying th Springfield XD in a 9MM i found that our local dealer has them for 450 dollars, so its bout 130 dollars more than a sigma but i think it worth it now that i have looked at the 2 guns, still have not shot either as we have no range that rents so im just going off feel and what i can gather from other people that have had these guns.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

I'm one of the happy owners of a Sigma, SW9VE. I'll probably always keep my Sigma as a home protection and sometime car gun. The trigger is hard and long and always will be ( I asked a gunsmith how can I lighten up the trigger? He told me to try praying ) but it was designed that way so you can't shoot yourself so easy. About the same as a double action revolver. Another plus is, once you master trigger control with the Sigma, you will be a much better shooter. I've never had any kind of failure with my Sigma, very dependable and inexpensive S.D. tool. 
That said, I have several pistols that I like much better. I only paid $409.00,N.I.B., + tax for my S & W, MP 40 caliber last summer. I also have a MP 9mm compact. Love my MP's!:smt023


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

"Sigma, a good starting pistol??"

It will do, though most use a .22r.f blank firing revolver for the purpose....

Bob Wright


----------



## cdsguy (Jun 4, 2007)

well ive shot before its just i was looking for a good starting duty gun. im not just starting out with handguns, but i have shot revolvers my entire life and have very little info on semi autos


----------



## alex092957 (May 8, 2006)

*Sigma 9VE 9mm*

First time my niece shot a gun.She realy like it.In Sacramento at Wild Sport
new Sigma 9ve 9mm $250.
This is video, my niece shooting .


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*More new shooters, a good thing!!*

Alex; It's rare to see a beginner shooter shoot that well with any gun much less the SW9VE. She deserves a pat on the back for mastering trigger control so quickly. 
We are taking our 15 year old grand daughter to the range for the 1st time this week. She is really looking forward it and so are we. Our plan is to start her out on the 22 pistol and let her move up to the larger calibers as soon as she gets the feel of shooting a pistol. Before going to the range I will spend a lot of time on safety and trigger control with her.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

I'd also stay away from the Sigma for a duty gun. And as much as I love my cougar I'd stay away from that for a duty gun too. If you had to field strip it for some reason, during a fight that is. I don't think you'd like the outcome. Too many pieces. But it is a hell of a range/home defense gun though. I've heard very good things about the XD line. A friend of mine had one, loved it. But had to part with it for some reason. I'd check into those especially since you can get it for 450.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

another option to consider is the witness line of pistols, all are under $400 at bud's. i have recently decided to purchase one and have been spending time at the local range 'sampling' them to decide on caliber. all of the steel versions have handled well, been accurate, and are very reliable. i am sold on them. just another line to look at before your purchase. the m&p's and xd's have a solid reputation, so i don't think you can go wrong either of those either.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I was in your shoes a little over a year ago.

I too thought the Sigma 9mm might be a good starter. In the back of my head I said I'll just buy a better one later. Then I kept seeing as many (-) as (+) on the Sigma but the XD9 had almost all (+). So I decided to get the XD9 and not do a 'forced upgrade' later. 

Spend the extra $150. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## steve24 (Jul 10, 2007)

I got sucked in to the Sigma because of the price too, but I quickly traded it in on a Glock. I just couldn't get used to that heavy trigger pull.

So, speaking from my experience I'd say stay away from the Sigma.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am a Sigma lover but it is not for a newbie!


----------



## davec921 (Aug 12, 2008)

Deltaboy1984 said:


> I am a Sigma lover but it is not for a newbie!


:smt023 I will have to disagree on that. My first gun an still only gun is my sigma 9ve. I love it an I shoot it well. The heavy trigger is not all that bad. I look at it like this the more I shoot it the better I get. The better I get with this gun the better I will be with others. I have over 2000 rounds though it now. The trigger is smooth but heavy. my biggest problem right now is with my head. Some times I anticipate the recoil an jerk. Other than that I can hit the paper every time.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It's got a really heavy trigger but that's pretty easily lightened up a little. They are accurate weapons though. The heavy trigger was put in being the pistol was originally brought out as a duty weapon and the risk of accidental discharge. No one is pulling that 10-12# spring and not meaning to fire the weapon. 

I had a 40 a while back and I liked it pretty good. I got rid of all my striker fired weapons a while back and it was part of that exodus.


----------



## johnos64 (May 18, 2009)

*Striker Spring S&W Sigma 5-1/2 lb*

I know of the Wolff Striker Spring S&W Sigma 3-1/2 lb Reduced Power but is there a 5-1/2 lb spring. I think the 3-1/2 lb will be to light and not very safe. If you guys have any info I would appreciate it.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

The Wolff reduced power striker spring will not make the gun unsafe..There is the possibility of light strikes,some of witch might be high primers..Wollf also sells a heavy striker,like factory,spring that can be used
,I cut three coils off that spring and it was very reliable..You do this at your own risk though..
A little polishing here and there will help also..


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

bompa said:


> The Wolff reduced power striker spring will not make the gun unsafe..There is the possibility of light strikes,some of witch might be high primers..Wollf also sells a heavy striker,like factory,spring that can be used
> ,I cut three coils off that spring and it was very reliable..You do this at your own risk though..
> A little polishing here and there will help also..


The reduced spring I put in mine I took a few coils off of as well. Shot thousands of rounds and eventually sold the pistol top a guy I shoot with that has put a few thousand more rounds through it. The only thing it's ever done was fire, deed, repeat.:smt023

I can't say a light strike can't happen..I've just not seen it yet out of the few I've seen and the one I owned.


----------



## einirvine (Mar 19, 2009)

I love my 40 Sigma. the trigger is fine. I have put a few hundred rounds through mine without incident. Great gun great price


----------

